# Which is the better Field Culinary Arts or Baking and Pastry Arts?



## ironchef718 (Aug 22, 2005)

I took both culinary arts and baking and pastry arts class and i found alot of students in the class like culinary arts better than baking and pastry arts. I really enjoy both fieds but I feel that Baking and Pastry Arts is a bigger challenge than culinary arts. Im also in process of deciding which field i want to go into.I need a lil help on this decision.

Which is the better Field Culinary Arts or Baking and Pastry Arts?
Based on the great amount of money earned and job opportunities?


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, I may or may not be able to answer your question, but seeing how I've asked myself the same question (although I'm still waiting at least 2 years before I can even contemplate enrolling into the CIA), I thought I'd be able to share something.

Anyways, salary withstanding, what do you enjoy more? 
Culinary Arts, or Baking and Pastry Arts?

While a salary may be a bigger issue, since bills do need to be paid, and mouths to be fed, I personally feel that you will be able to excel in the field that you enjoy more, in terms of challenges met and personal accomplishments.

Ultimately, in my humble honest opinion, passion should be a major factor. 
I wake up in the morning, thinking more of baking than cooking. 
I think both fields have it's equal challenges, and several specific ones.
But, which do you prefer? Which field do you think you'll be able to push yourself harder in, driven by it's various challenges and passion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Don't do either for benefit of money I can tell you that right now. Besides, there are too many variables to consider anyhow.

~Someday


----------

